# Chicken House tractor?



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Anyone out there have any opinions on what maybe the best tractor for for a chicken house? I'm in the market for a tractor to work in and around a chicken farm. It needs to be a min. of 75 h.p. with FEL and front will assist.

Thanks


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

What would the primary use be?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does it need to be a low profile unit?


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Does not need to be low profile, it's primary use will be cleaning out chicken houses and loading a spreader truck. Really interested in the hydraulic shuttle shift on the JD.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I've cleaned out a bunch of em in the past if I was to go and buy something for that specific job, it would be a skid steer or industrial tractor, probably lean towards the skid steer, we got a man here that uses a industrial tractor and it will work circles around a farm tractor. There is one feller south of here pulls a small dirt pan (6yard I think) when it's full he pulls it outside and dumps it on a pile then loads it with a pay loader, clean one out in a hurry that way, that's where you waste your time running back an forth


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Skid steer would have my vote, too. Unless you plan on pulling implements of some kind or running pto powered attachments, the skid steer will be a faster, more efficient machine.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Depends on how your cleaning out. If your using a litter getter then you will need a tractor of some sorts but if your loading in a spreader truck then a skid steer is the thing. The tractor will need to be low or open station if your going to get close to the sides.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

We use skid steers as well. I like the track version better than wheel type. We use them to push the litter to the front. The tracked ones seem to push better. We load semis with a telehandler. We do have a JD 5403 with no loader to pull implements in the houses. It does a fair job but probably could stand some different/wider rubber. I think the rears are 16.9 x 28. Fronts are 11.? X 24 IIRC. As far as height goes its great after we cut off the ROPS. Our "competitor" uses two Case Farmall 75C's. One might have R4 industrial tires the other has ag tires. They seem to work good for him. I've also seen several JD 53/5425 and Kubotas on different farms we go to. When it comes to loading spreaders I prefer to use the tele or a tractor rather than the skid steer.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys,

For all the idea's I'm leaning towards a tractor because I'll probably use it for clipping and other chores around the farm. Also, a skid steer, in my opinion will be a little dicey because I am talking about a breeder farm with houses that only get cleaned out once a year. Therefore, the litter is pretty wet when cleaning out.

Thanks for the reply's


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Yep a breeder is a different animal than a broiler house for sure. I would get at least a 65 PTO HP tractor. Just make sure you get one that is big enough to do everything you want to do.


----------



## mshayfarm (Jul 17, 2011)

Tracked skidsteer for sure in breeder houses. I run a JD 240 skidsteer with tires if the ground is hard enough to stand up or Kubota 7040 if not. I have learned to walk away from the bad wet ones. Can't haul water in a spreader truck and water has no fertilizer value. JD tracked skid is on my to find list because they lower height than most others.


----------

